# D Sonic vs Crunchlab?



## Angus Clark (Jan 16, 2012)

Title says it all. What's your take on it? I'm interested as there's an RG1527 and 7620 in the used market, one with the CL/LF combo, and the other with the DS/AN combo.


----------



## Malkav (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the D-Sonic and really like it, it's very tight and articulate, a slight bit brighter than the Crunchlab and it has a bit more mids  I'd say it's nicer for versatilities sake in the sense that it's not as mid scooped and dark a tone (which I assume is just better for metal) but it's all a taste thing  They're both amazing pickups and I'm sure you'd be happy with both, I'd personally love to own a 7 string with the CL/LF combo one day, I just stick to the D-S/AN combo because I feel it allows me to cover more ground musically.

Also given the choice of guitars I'd feel as absolutely confused as you are, both lovely for what they are - If that 7620 has the Lo-Pro bridge then I'd say go for that though as it's an amazing bridge and the pickups can always be switched out later


----------



## Greatoliver (Jan 16, 2012)

I can vouch for the CL/LF in basswood and say it works really well - they are worth the hype


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd be very interested in this as well. I'm very close to putting a D-Sonic 7 on my koa/swamp ash DC727. Initially I wanted to put a CL-7 in it (having only heard YouTube and Soundcloud clips of it), but there are two factors holding me back: Firstly, I've heard of many people being unhappy with the CL-7, and, secondly, nobody has them where I live, and there is only one D-Sonic 7 left at the only shop carrying DiMarzios here . On the other hand, I've never really heard anyone complaining about the D-Sonic 7. Yet again, I haven't been able to find much information about the D-Sonic 7, as opposed to the regular D-Sonic (which, I take, vary quite a bit, like the CL-6 and CL-7).

TL;DR: I'm interested in this topic .


----------



## Malkav (Jan 16, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> I'd be very interested in this as well. I'm very close to putting a D-Sonic 7 on my koa/swamp ash DC727. Initially I wanted to put a CL-7 in it (having only heard YouTube and Soundcloud clips of it), but there are two factors holding me back: Firstly, I've heard of many people being unhappy with the CL-7, and, secondly, nobody has them where I live, and there is only one D-Sonic 7 left at the only shop carrying DiMarzios here . On the other hand, I've never really heard anyone complaining about the D-Sonic 7. Yet again, I haven't been able to find much information about the D-Sonic 7, as opposed to the regular D-Sonic (which, I take, vary quite a bit, like the CL-6 and CL-7).
> 
> TL;DR: I'm interested in this topic .


 
I personally believe that the D-Sonic may be a bit too bright for a Koa/Swamp Ash guitar, the CL-7 would probably balance the tone alot better. This is just my opinion though as someone who uses a D-Sonic in a basswood bodied 7 string.  I've owned the 6 string D-Sonic as well, I think they both sound amazing but to my ears the D-Sonic 7 is a bit brighter than the 6, though that is most likely because the 7 I installed with the blade facing the bridge, the 6 was with the blade facing the neck.


----------



## badjoker (Jan 16, 2012)

I will be able to give you an answer on that topic after I'll put my Crunch Lab/Liquifire set on my Sterling JP100. I already have an OLP Petrucci with D-Sonic/Air Norton.
I can tell you that the D-Sonic is an excellent pickup. It's really good for metal riffs and it's a good harmonic maker ! It's better than the Evolution to play some metal music.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jan 16, 2012)

to keep it short, I owned both in my Carvin Dc727 with mohagany body, maple neck and cap. I find that the crunch lab is a bit tighter and more defined than the d sonic. Its still a nice pickup but for death metal or progressive/tech i would go with the cruchlab


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 16, 2012)

I currently have both, although the D-Sonic is in my 6 string, so YMMV. The D-Sonic isn't as smooth sounding to me, in fact I would say it sits between the Crunch Lab and D-Activator (which I also had in that same 6 string at one point). I prefer the D-Sonic installed with the bar towards the neck; the other way can get a bet spiky-sounding. 
I love the Crunch Lab for lead work, compared to the D-Sonic. The Liquifire is *definitely* my preferred neck pickup between the two. The Air Norton isn't bad at all, but the LF is like a more mature, refined AN.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 16, 2012)

I currently have both, although the D-Sonic is in my 6 string, so YMMV. The D-Sonic isn't as smooth sounding to me, in fact I would say it sits between the Crunch Lab and D-Activator (which I also had in that same 6 string at one point). I prefer the D-Sonic installed with the bar towards the neck; the other way can get a bet spiky-sounding. 
I love the Crunch Lab for lead work, compared to the D-Sonic. The Liquifire is *definitely* my preferred neck pickup between the two. The Air Norton isn't bad at all, but the LF is like a more mature, refined AN.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jan 16, 2012)

Also if it helps I did a sound clip of my Crunch lab pup

Carvin DC727 - DiMarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire by MikeAlustrium on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, i prefer the D Sonic, myself! It is a little tighter and brighter. And its a little less hot, which i feel like improves the tightness. The Crunchlab is a really thick, but tight pickup, but i love that brightness of the D Sonic.
But yeah, i also prefer the Liquifire to the Air Norton. Go for it!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 16, 2012)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Yeah, i prefer the D Sonic, myself! It is a little tighter and brighter. And its a little less hot, which i feel like improves the tightness. The Crunchlab is a really thick, but tight pickup, but i love that brightness of the D Sonic.



I agree with this. Having had both the CL and DS in the same guitar (mahogany S7320), I definitely like the brightness/articulation of the DS more. The CL also was a little too hot for my taste. You could really tell how hard it was driving the preamp when you play on the clean channel. I had to roll back the volume a bit to get an actual clean sound of out it.

That said, they're both pretty tight sounding pickups, and the darker voicing of the CL may be less of an issue in basswood than my mahogany guitar.


----------



## lemeker (Jan 16, 2012)

I have yet to play a crunch lab, but agree the D sonic is pretty articulate. 

I have the 7 string in a basswood Omen with a l/f in the neck, and it has become my favorite combo. Its hot enough, but too hot....it has a nice low end that doesn't flub. I like mine with the bar towards the neck. 

I also have the 6 string version of the D Sonic (which persuaded me to get the 7 string model) in an old Ibby rs440 which is also basswood, and the 6 string sounds a little brighter to me but not by much, still articulate as hell though. 

The 7 string l/f is just an awesome neck pickup. It has a sweet mid to it with a dash of highs that accent really well........(its the Fifth Element of neck pickups).


----------



## beneharris (Jan 16, 2012)

i love my crunchlab in mahogany. both the 7 and 6 string version. i have never used a d-sonic, but dimarzio does let you switch out the pups with different ones if you aren't happy with them as long as you buy new. so you can try both if you aren't liking the one you pick


----------



## Angus Clark (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow guys, cheers for all the advice!

Yeah, I had also started to lean toward the RG7620, the one with the D-Sonic.
I knew that basswood is a fairly balanced wood EQ wise and would really let the voice of the pickup itself come through. I was leaning toward the D-Sonic mainly because of the lower output which generally equates to more clarity. I know for a fact that I prefer the LF to the AN but the bridge pickup has a higher priority to me. In basswood I had heard better things of the D-Sonic seven, whilst in mahogany, the Crunch Lab seems to receive more praise. I have also heard that the 6 and 7 string versions of dimarzio pickups differ quite a bit; that the seven version of the D-Sonic is brighter and the Crunch Lab 7 has more breath. Whatever the case, the 7620 does indeed have a LoPro and it's going for a better price, so I'll probably go for that one. Plus, either way, I'll most likely replace them with some BKP nailbombs 

One more thing, does anyone know much of the Dimarzio New 7 pickups, the ones that came stock with the 7620? I can get the guitar a bit cheaper if I opt for those.

[EDIT]

Of course, every time I hear one say the Crunch Lab is great in Mahogany, I hear the opposite, and every time I hear someone say the D-Sonic is great in basswood, well, you know where i'm going with this 

Thanks for the clip by the way, whilst not exactly the type of tone I go for, it did give me great idea of the pickup's tone.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Go for the RG7620! Great guitars, and the trems are really nice - stable and responsive.

I heard the DS works better in mahogany  Same about the AN. The CL/LF is in Petrucci's basswood guitars iirc.

The New 7s are ok... I found the bridge to be a bit crap but the neck is actually ok. I would stick with the DS/AN as you will get some money for them if you sell them, but are unlikely to get people wanting New 7s.


----------



## Angus Clark (Jan 17, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> Go for the RG7620! Great guitars, and the trems are really nice - stable and responsive.
> 
> I heard the DS works better in mahogany  Same about the AN. The CL/LF is in Petrucci's basswood guitars iirc.
> 
> The New 7s are ok... I found the bridge to be a bit crap but the neck is actually ok. I would stick with the DS/AN as you will get some money for them if you sell them, but are unlikely to get people wanting New 7s.



Haha, I thought the higher end EBMM JP sigs had mahogany tone blocks? What ever the case, i'm not much of a trem user but it will be used so a good one helps.
Thanks a lot guys. I feel pretty certain about my decision now. Expect an NGD in the Seven String section in a while. Unless my resolve becomes completely shattered, a high possibility


----------



## monkeywrench (Jan 17, 2012)

Had both CL and Dsonic in my RG 1527 I liked the D sonic better


----------



## noname222 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm Blaze fan. But CL for basswood all the way. And guitars.. I say RG7620 is better for me.

Edit: I remember that my friend had RG1527,it was 7 string guitar for beginners like Pacifica for 6 string.
7620 All the way for me. Also,I would go with DiMarzio Blazes.


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 4, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> I heard the DS works better in mahogany  Same about the AN. The CL/LF is in Petrucci's basswood guitars iirc.



I believe development on the Crunchlab and Liquifire began because Petrucci wasn't happy with the tone of the DS/AN combo once the Ball Family Reserve guitars were being made (utilizing Alder / Mahogany as opposed to Basswood). That being said, EBMM uses CL/AN in all new production models, but he also travels with a ton of guitars so might still have a few DS/AN or Blaze-equipped axes he uses personally.

Both Blaze + D-Sonic are both equally suited for Basswood and sound best in that body wood. Crunchlab sounds fine in Basswood, but sounds best in warmer woods. Personally I really liked the Liquifire / D-Sonic combo I had in my first 7 (Basswood). When I tried the Crunchlab, it as in a thin (S-style) 7 and I didn't particularly care for it in that context, so these are not hard & fast rules.



Angus Clark said:


> Haha, I thought the higher end EBMM JP sigs had mahogany tone blocks?



This is true. Alder body wings with a Mahogany tone block.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Mar 5, 2012)

Angus Clark said:


> Plus, either way, I'll most likely replace them with some BKP nailbombs



I have had both the D-Sonic and Nailbomb in the bridge of my 7621 and I actually like the D-Sonic better. It's tighter and more articulate. The ceramic Nailbomb or Miracle Man may have been a better choice for me, but I'm more than happy with the D-Sonic 

I haven't tried a Crunchlab yet, but I don't think I'd like the extra output and darker tone.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Mar 5, 2012)

have a D-sonic on my RG7321 and it sound like hell!! (the right hell) but i dont verry like the clean sound (even split it sound like a cheap fender copy)... also have a PAF7 on neck but this one sound like ass!!


----------



## Angus Clark (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow guys! I haven't checked this thread in ages, but man, thanks a lot all of you. I've pretty much pulled the trigger on a RG7420, which does have the seemingly hated lo-trs trem, but the owner has done the OFR arm modification (and a damn fine job at it too!) and i'm not much of a trem wanker anyway. It has a pair of Blazes in it (Blaze bridge and Blaze neck), which according to dimarzio's site, have a scooped frequency response which should be suited to basswood (similarly to the BKP miracle mans which are said to be the bomb in basswood). I see a couple of you guys have said a few god things about it here: any more opinions?


----------

